# [SOLVED] Decent router for AOL Broadband?



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a decent wireless router to me that is compatible with AOL?

- Initially they sent me out a small BT Voyager router but this doesn't support wireless.
- I then bought a Netgear wireless router but the wireless feature didn't work on this (I did some research & it turns out this is a known fault with this particular model). Reluctantly I stuck with this model & ran a couple of 20m cables upstairs to my PC/Xbox.
- I then bought a cheap Thomson Speedtouch router off eBay, the wireless works but the connection speed is nowhere near as quick as the ethernet & when I'm on Xbox Live the connection keeps dropping.

I have an AOL Broadband connection running down a BT Line, the speed goes up to 8mb but is usually around the 2mb mark. I'll be using the connection on my Xbox 360 & my home PC which runs Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

I'm from the UK & my budget is £100, ideally I'd like to purchase the router from Cheap Laptops, Computers and Cheap LCD TVs | Ebuyer.com

Has anyone got any decent recommendations for me?

Thanks in advance,

Luke


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Decent router for AOL Broadband?*



> - I then bought a cheap Thomson Speedtouch router off eBay, the wireless works but the connection speed is nowhere near as quick as the ethernet & when I'm on Xbox Live the connection keeps dropping.





> I have an AOL Broadband connection running down a BT Line, the speed goes up to 8mb but is usually around the 2mb mark. I'll be using the connection on my Xbox 360 & my home PC which runs Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit


most routers should work at "G" speed , which is 54Mbps - so on an 8mb line the line will be the limiting factor - if the wireless is working well...... 

lets see the following information when its working and again when it disconnects 



> Thomson Speedtouch router off eBay


some exact models will help here 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Decent router for AOL Broadband?*

I have a customer using AOL and we installed a TPLink wireless router there last year. It's been working fine.
Well, well under £100.


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Decent router for AOL Broadband?*



clyde123 said:


> I have a customer using AOL and we installed a TPLink wireless router there last year. It's been working fine.
> Well, well under £100.


Based on your recommendation I bought a TPLink router for £16.99 & it works an absolute treat. Wireless is spot-on & my bandwith is back to 8mb. Thanks a lot!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Excellent result
do you have the exact model - so anyone searching the forums will be able to seethe exact model that worked for you 

Aol - I think this is talktalk now 

So any ADSL broadband router should work - however, a ADSL Router for 16.99 is excellent


----------



## Vampy99 (Oct 23, 2008)

TP-Link 54M Wireless Router
Model No. TL-WR340G/TL-WR340GD

It's really good, I would recommend it to anyone for £16.99


----------

